
Show HN: Resampler, a macOS program to convert and downsample iTunes playlists - dfire
http://resamplerapp.com/
======
dfire
Check it out & feel free to send me feedback!

Trial license keys:

\-------------------

    
    
      id141444530198uks
      id335017635347uks
      id873579543083uks
      id831331198429uks
      id172548610717uks
      id845015885401uks
      id700061172666uks
      id574727832246uks
      id553703866200uks
      id519656492536uks

